# Кому помогло лечение у доктора Берсенева?



## Andrew 7878 (2 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые специалисты и пациенты форума. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, мнениями и опытом (если кто проходил лечение) по поводу методики метамерной иньекционной терапии доктора Берсенева в его клинике в Киеве. Есть ли смысл, поможет ли в лечении хронической боли? Одна знакомая с серьезной нейропатией, которая там лечилась, очень хорошо отзывалась. Но хочется мнений специалистов и отзывов побольше. Спасибо большое!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Сен 2017)

Считаю, что обращение за помощью в Киеве к доктору Зинчуку Игорю Григорьевичу будет более правильным.


----------



## Andrew 7878 (3 Сен 2017)

Спасибо за ответ, интересует мнение докторов по теории метамерного лечения, описанного в книгах Берсенева, а также отзывы людей, которые могли проходить лечение в его клинике. Перепробовано очень много для лечения хронической боли,- результаты не значительные, рецидивы постоянно. Насколько я понимаю, его клиника одна из немногих в Украине специализируется на лечении проблем боли.


----------



## Andrew 7878 (15 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте, хочу еще раз поднять тему. Проходил ли кто-нибудь лечение в клинике профессора Берсенева и имеет ли место на жизнь его теория метамерного лечения болевых синдромов. Спасибо за участие.


----------



## Anastasiaonair (6 Фев 2018)

Добрый день! Я прошла 1,5 курса в этой клинике в прошлом году. Считаю, что очень даже имеет, но смотря чем вызваны эти болевые синдромы.

Меня бспокоят боли в крестце, пояснице, ягодице, бедре и паху с одной стороны ( поясница здорова ). А так же шея периодами ( протрузии ). С шеей помогли на ура, с болями в нижней части - нет. Но у меня не легкий случай, 13 лет назад сбила машина. 1,5 года не могу понять почему болит низ, да и сейчас не все ещё понимаю. В итоге у остеопата лечу МФС.

До клиники Берсенева прошла разные виды лечения у ортопедов-травматологов, нейрохирурга и невропатолога, психолога, остеопата. Прошла физиотерапию, массажи, лфк, санаторий, все без значительного улучшения.

В клинику мне повезло попасть на приём к Падченко В.А. - прекрасный доктор, однозначно рекомендую. К самому Берсеневу запись была расписана на месяц вперёд.

За время лечения, пару раз из-за не стыковки в расписании попада к 2ум другим специалистам - ничего плохого, но Доктор лучше )  От пациентов в очереди слышала много положительных отзывов, особенно в плане «скорой помощи» при болях. Много довольных приезжих.

Процедуры безболезненные и занимают от 5-10 мин. Иногда приходилось подождать в очереди от 5-30 минут. Я к таким вещам отношусь абсолютно спокойно, было видно, что доктор пытается максимально внимательно отнестись ко всем пациентам, а это занимает время.

Падченко дал мне много полезных рекомендаций, всегда отвечал на вопросы, поддерживал морально и в итоге дал понять, что мне больше помогут мануальные техники, чем медикаментозное лечение. Из-за чего и прервала курс.

Кстати, на сайте указано, что они лечат МФС, на практике я этого не почувствовала.

На сколько я понимаю, одним из главных условий при лечении хронической боли соблюдение схемы лечения, регулярность курсов и терпение. Обещают за несколько курсов в течении 2ух лет вылечить.

Моя подруга мучается болями в шее уже давно, проездом была в Киеве и по моей рекомендации пошла к ним. Успела сделать 4 раза и улетела. Боль ее не беспокоила до месяца, потом все вернулось. Ждёт возможности в следующий раз прилететь на дольше и успеть пройти полный курс.

В клинике приятная атмосфера, лекции, бесплатные брошюры с рекомендациями. Книги доктора Берсенева покупала сама, за смешные деньги - хороший переплёт и бесценную информацию.

В целом клинику рекомендую!

@Andrew 7878,
Поделитесь пожалуйста и Вы своим отзывом, если таки обращались к ним, очень интересно )
Ещё я нашла в Киеве замечательного специалиста по Метомерному массажу. Учился у Берсенева ещё в совецкие времена.


----------



## Юля Денисова (10 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Считаю, что обращение за помощью в Киеве к доктору Зинчуку Игорю Григорьевичу будет более правильным.


Вот, спасибо что написали имя, смотрела как то передачу про его медцентр вертебрологии, но никак не могла вспомнить фамилию, запомнила как Зинков, и весь интернет перерыла.


----------

